
Show HN: Fugitive.chat a non-tracking anonymous chat web application - jamescampbell
https://fugitive.chat
======
jamescampbell
I worked on this as an exercise in 1. generating a captcha (not relying on
pre-created images that can be spoofed over time) 2. having a countdown
refresh timer of 30 seconds completely in CSS 3. No javascript so no ability
to track user activity 4. A place for people to publicly and privately chat.

Private chats aren't working yet, but almost.

I haven't touched the project in about six months, but need to get some ideas
and feedback to get back into it again.

Thanks

~~~
dangerface
Thats pretty cool, the captcha is really well put together, some times it does
cut off the text and I would change it so its not case sensitive.

I like that posts expire after 5 minutes to keep every thing fresh and
private, but the user count at the moment is too low to keep the chat going
with that limit. You need to figure out a similar limit like only keeping the
last 15 messages until you get the user count up? How about every hour a
question is posed and the users can discuss it for an hour then all the
messages are wiped and a new topic is decided?

The user interface could also use some work. But this is really cool and I can
see a lot of potential in it, you should keep working on it.

